

The Huff ["How to lie with statistics"] - baha_man
http://www.badscience.net/?p=605

======
mixmax
It always bothers me when I see statistics in the news that don't point to
their sources. Especially since the most outrageous ones (such as the one
quoted in the article) are the ones that tend to get blown up and carried by
other news outlets. This has a tendency to promote the poorly researched
stories (since they are the ones more likely to come up with preposterous
claims based on bad statistics) and noone seems to care much that the
underlying assumptions are shaky at best. I see countless examples of this
every week.

Some major news outlets should start doing a bit more research on their
stories, and maybe hire a statistician.

~~~
bayareaguy
Sounds like an opportunity for <http://dbpedia.org>

------
mechanical_fish
Is there anyone reading this who has _not_ read The Huff? You should!

And do not miss the link at the bottom of the parent article. Darrell Huff
sounds like a fun guy. I may have to dig out his other books.

